# AKC Chairman's report



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Check this out. Is it time to cry Uncle???

http://www.akc.org/about/chairmans_report/2008.cfm?page=9


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just like what's happening in the business and banking world.
Some folks get so big they think they are infallible!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

cry me a river...


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

..."we will no longer be the premier registry in the world, let alone in our country"

wow. premier registry in the WORLD? sounds like someone is a bit big for their britches.... :-\"


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Ummm. I was speaking w/friend yesterday about being at the top. Not only is it difficult to get to the top, the greater challenge lies in staying at the top. It takes hard work and constant attention. To the competition. The current/changing market. Understanding one's demographic. Being humble enough to do the hard work. Never mind being flexible and adapting to the environment.
Perhaps the AKC needs to not only look at it's place in the world today, but jump on the train of tomorrow. 
Wasn't it John Yates from the American Sporting Dog Alliance who wrote that great essay addressing just this issue? Perhaps the AKC needs to read it?


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

AKC has always been too elitist for me. It would be a humbling experience for them to have to restart from the bottom.
Maybe now UKC can stand on it's own instead of requiring an AKC registration for membership? What are some of the other options for breeders?


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Good grief!! That was some of the worst drivel I've ever read. AKC needs to get a new chairman. They want to claim AKC registered pups are high quality while at the same time wanting puppies sold at retail stores to be AKC registered??

Part of being at the top is also knowing when to step down.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I watched an Opra show yesterday. I saw dogs so I had to stop and watch. Most of all the puppy mills have AKC registered dogs. One place and I think it was in PA. had over 400 dogs taken away. Very bad conditions. Puppies having puppies. The AKC doesn't do a good enough job at checking on these type kennels, of course if they did shut them down, there goes income. It's like cutting their nose off dispite their face.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> The AKC doesn't do a good enough job at checking on these type kennels, of course if they did shut them down, there goes income. It's like cutting their nose off dispite their face.


That's exactly the point many of us make on a daily basis. IMO, AKC should stop registering blatant puppy mills while also not claiming their "gold standard" rhetoric. Dogs can be AKC registered and live in ideal conditions and be bred and well cared for but simply be substandard dogs due to health or temperament issues that were overlooked. AKC really can't tell, and I don't want them deciding what qualifies as breeding quality. That's a decision between me, my conscious, my buyers and the industry who hears about what I produce.

AKC certainly can use it's name-recognition to educate the public on things to avoid when puppy buying.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen.........You got it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe if an AKC registration meant anything, they would get more registrations. But when you can register a dog that has major health problems, or from puppy mills, it takes away their credibility. With that being said, of course my dog is registered.:wink: Plus who new you ued to be able to buy a dog at Macy's. While buying a nice suit, why not stop and get the little foo foo in the window:-D


----------

